# Please help me - husband does not love me



## love him (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi.
I really need some help and support, I don't normally ask but I feel so alone.
Been married for 2 yrs my husband is in his early 40s and I am in my late 20s.

Been together a few years now and I have never questioned that he loves me, I have always known that I love him, we had a lot of grief at the begining of out relationship due to his family (we did not have an affair), We survived all that was thrown at us (and I put up with a lot of c**p to be with him).

We have had our problems - I have some medical condition that makes me tired all the time - sex was still regular.

I lost two pregnancies this year which was a lot for him to deal with - I was quite withdrawn and blocked him out a bit.
He had depression for a while too (he could still be), the pills he was on affected his libido a bit, he stoped the pills and our sex life was back.

He lost a parent a few weeks ago(his only parent) this was hard for him, we stayd in the hospital for almoste two weeks because we did not want him to die alone.

Then he started to back away from me, so I just asked him what was going on.... He said that he does not love me anymore, he can't tell me what has changed just that he does not feel anything for me.

I was shocked, did my best to talk to him - told him to go back to the doctors - he said he will in a few weeks but it has nothing to do with his lack of feelings for me.

Asked him if he would like to go to councelling - No it's not going to change anything..... He did say that he wished he still loved me but he just didn't.

He does still kiss me if I am passing and hugs me, he also puts his arms around me in bed...... more than he did before.

I am moving out in a couple of weeks, and am so worried that I have lost him forever, I love him with every fiber of my being.

I am all alone and I have no one to talk to, I asked my mother if I could come home for a couple of weeks .... she said no and that she is not getting involved.

Please help me if you can.


----------



## Mindful Coach (Sep 15, 2011)

Why are you moving out? You are married, he can't kick you out. He obviously cares for you and the lack of love coming right out of the blue after a third death from someone he is close to leaves me questioning that. My guess is it's the depression. I would try to wait on the moving out part until after he gets back to the doctor and starts working on the depression.


----------



## love him (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Mindful coach,

Firt of all thank you so much for sendin a reply to my post.
He offered to move out but I said I would go because he has children and I don't.
I thought it was the depression too but he said it was nothing to do with it.
He kissed me again when he went past ..... he looks sad because I am looking at new furniture to buy but not sure if this is pride or regret.
I am not leaving for a couple of weeks but am getting very concerned because I don't want to leave him, I want to fight for my marriage if it takes my last breath, he does not seem to think that things can work out.

Again thank you for listening, it means a lot x


----------

